# A few Deer pictures.



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

A few Deer pictures.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool stuff Moose - that one with the brush hanging in the buck's face is fun.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Two of those must be conservatives, heavy on the right and small on the left. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jethro (Jan 24, 2011)

Great pictures. I always enjoy a few bucks


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

What length of lens are you using? Teleconverter?


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

EF 100-400 CANON f/4.5-5.6L no Teleconverter.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Moose Hollow said:


> EF 100-400 CANON f/4.5-5.6L no Teleconverter.


Ahhh...makes sense. I have a 200mm, never seems close enough. I'd like to get a 400 one day 8)


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

A few rut pics.


----------

